# Search function....



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi

Is the search function working fully?

I don't seem to get as many results when searching / or filtering my own posts :?

Cheers
Saj


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

iirc, it's not fully functional since the upgrade - sure i read a post about it somewhere - it is in hand afaik


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the reply 

Saj


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Ikon66 said:


> iirc, it's not fully functional since the upgrade - sure i read a post about it somewhere - it is in hand afaik


it will require tweaking to allow full functions on that side. you have to remember the admin team have sooooo many searches to do on a shift or however they work it and that is just their side let alone us wanting to search on big turbo mod or my lights dont work. over the next few weeks i am sure nick and jae will have it sorted


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Search is still updating...



Jae said:


> 6. Deleted the Search Index, added some enhancements to remove unwanted common words form the Indexing process, thus reducing the dB size, massively. Index will repopulate over the coming days - yes, days!


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Is it still updating, because I find it very frustrating when I know a topic exist but cannot locate it. For example carrying out a search for any posr containing 'Scuba Blue' only returns one post when I know that there are multiple post. It does not for example find viewtopic.php?f=19&t=213420&start=30.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> Is it still updating, because I find it very frustrating when I know a topic exist but cannot locate it. For example carrying out a search for any posr containing 'Scuba Blue' only returns one post when I know that there are multiple post. It does not for example find viewtopic.php?f=19&t=213420&start=30.


What else do you want to see Jim :lol: there are other posts with scuba blue cars but i think most of them are in show us your mk 2 thread
I managed to get away from bfnl yesterday evening,probably going back in 3/4 weeks


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Dave I used 'Scuba blue' as a test of the search function because I knew that there had been various post with that phrase in them. 
With a little luck I could have the new car by then, fingers crossed.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Bump - still having problems


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Yes I'm feeling a bit lost without it


----------

